# jointer guard?



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I just picked up a craftsman jointer older model 113.206931 off CL for 60 bucks. It is clean and runs well. I think it will serve me well as my first jointer. The problem is there is no guard. I am not a fan of tools without saftey equipment. I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to find a replacment. Any ideas where to look? If not how about a homemade guard? Is that possible?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This will probably work*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-J...873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebe900021

If not keep looking here and one will show up. The bottom side will have a split round shaft which locks over the spring which you then tension by twisting the knob underneath. :yes:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I ran into a problem way back on my first jointer (a 4-inch Delta). It also came with no guard I was able to make my own out of plywood. I just used my father's as a template. Back then they used external springs. You can get springs and eye hooks at HD.

So if you have a friend with a jointer you can copy it. If not I would guess you could come up with your own design.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

After looking at the jointer and the spring I am going to make one from plywood. I think I can get it to function properly and if not all I have spent is time, so no big deal there.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd almost bet a cup of coffee the one Woodnthings linked will work, and it 's fairly priced though I didn't pay attention to what they want for shipping.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If links to other sites like this one aren't allowed then Mods please delete this. 

Homemade Jointer Guards


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have that same jointer. I made a homemade guard out of wood and just used a dowel for it to pivot on. Its not spring loaded but stays in place pretty good manually operated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> I have that same jointer. I made a homemade guard out of wood and just used a dowel for it to pivot on. Its not spring loaded but stays in place pretty good manually operated.


If it's not spring loaded, how does it return to a start position, or stay against the stock as the stock gets milled?









 







.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i am a huge fan of DIY. but, a plywood, or any wooden guard over a spinning blade set just doesn't sound as though it will absolutely keep your fingers safe if pushed down. jmho.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

TimPa said:


> i am a huge fan of DIY. but, a plywood, or any wooden guard over a spinng blade set just doesn't sound as though it will absolutely keep your fingers safe if pushed down. jmho.


Agree 110%, nothing more than a false sense of security.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I think that a wood guard is better than the junk that they use on some of these machines. Sometimes is not the equipment that is not safe, but how it is used. It is my belief that any attempt at safety is better than doing nothing. These guards are only there for protection so that you don't reach down and touch the blade. I have yet to see one that would support any real weight.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> If it's not spring loaded, how does it return to a start position, or stay against the stock as the stock gets milled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It will only return to the start position if I manually push it in. The guard will normally set there in one position for hours as I use it.


----------

